# Hello!!



## Russ B (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi my name is Russell and im from Essex in the UK.

I work full time and manage a night shift and when i do actually get the time inbetween sleeping and looking after a manic 3 year old,i get some time to compose for my own pleasure.

I aspire like most people,to have my music used for some meaningful purpose but for now, im more than happy to write it for myself as its given me a lot of release from the daily grind for many years.

Im based around a i7 860 pc running 8gb ram on windows 7 64bit.

Mainly centred around cubase 5 coupled with an assortment of Eastwest quantum leap libraries with some occasional help by absynth 5,Nexus 2 etc.

Thats basically me and i hope to learn lots more from this very useful site.There a loit of good tips and pointers ill be using in my own work.


----------



## Russ B (Oct 23, 2010)

guys,seriously,89 page views!! i dont bite,you can say hello lol


----------



## Lex (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello Russ.


alex


----------



## lee (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome to vi-control, Russ B!


----------



## jleckie (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome man. You will find some very cool peeps here! How are you likin yuor Absynth 5? That may be a next purchase for me.


----------

